# vote for our design if you like it



## KB_314

Hi peeps - I never talk about my work on the forum, but this is a pretty big deal in my world, so if anyone's interested in architecture & likes our design, a vote would be most appreciated 

A project that my office recently finished in CT is one of Architizer's (a big publication in NY) picks for best 5 in the world in 2016, in the XL Private Residence Category. It's up for a judges award, and a peoples award. The latter is determined by pubic vote.

The link will take you to the voting page - scroll down and you'll see 5 images. Ours is called OVD525, by Three14 Architects.
You can view the images of the project from that page, and/or you can vote from the same page. If you choose to vote, Architizer requires registration - done by one click if you have a Facebook account (or manually). I assure you, it's not a company that will post to your FB 

Anyway, thanks for reading this far, even if you don't follow the link 

https://vote.architizer.com/PublicV...ogy/residential/private-house-xl-gt5000-sq-ft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You are in the lead now... I would have voted for your one anyway! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> You are in the lead now... I would have voted for your one anyway! Looks awesome!


Thanks Rob appreciate the vote.
The white one was designed by an old Spanish master of sorts, so it's hard for me to see a no-name brand like us edging out a legend, but we're trying to be optimistic and positive! 
There are a couple of raw construction shots of that job in the Out & About with my Reo thread - it's the only mod that could withstand building sites!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Voted!

Nice looking place for a vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Normz

Voted and shared. That staircase though :/ if HRH had to take my mods up there, I'd never vape again, but then again I'm terrified of heights

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Done! Absolutely stunning

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sideshow

Awesome @KB_314 I see you still edging the competition by 5% currently. Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Sideshow said:


> Awesome @KB_314 I see you still edging the competition by 5% currently. Best of luck!


It was only by 1% this morning when I voted! Looking good @KB_314 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz

@KB_314 - Voted, That home is absolutely amazing !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Thanks so much guys I really appreciate the comments and votes!


----------



## wiesbang

Done!
Good luck

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@KB_314 I had to create an account to vote and authenticate the account.

Due to the undue stress and inconvenience this had caused me, I will accept no less than a 50% discount when I give you a call to sort my home out when I have enough saved up.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Done.Voted.Great work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> @KB_314 I had to create an account to vote and authenticate the account.
> 
> Due to the undue stress and inconvenience this had caused me, I will accept no less than a 50% discount when I give you a call to sort my home out when I have enough saved up.


I would agree to 30% and a P67 payment plan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> I would agree to 30% and a P67 payment plan


If you insist, 30% and I'll take your sunflower p67.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KB_314

Did I mention that you're allowed to vote once every 24 hours? Just saying... 


Christos said:


> If you insist, 30% and I'll take your sunflower p67.


Not to derail my own thread - but sunflower has not been put down once since arrival!


----------



## Andre

Done...again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Done...again!


Truly grateful


----------



## Gizmo

Voted. Yours is by far the best anyway

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Voted again for sunflower down payment

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Done Think im gonna spend some time this morning writing a script that will log me in and vote once a day.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Jakey said:


> Done Think im gonna spend some time this morning writing a script that will log me in and vote once a day.


lol - brilliant! 
I know a few people who could use a script like that


----------



## Raindance

Totally deserves the effort of registering! That is really beautiful!

Good Luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I can see why you have 35% of the votes so far @KB_314, great work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Everyday I vote I imagine a sunflower reo and a new kitchen

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

36%. 7% in the lead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Only 2% in the lead


----------



## Raindance

Don't know how many votes there are but a single vote seems to make little difference. Holding thumbs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

We've fallen 1% behind now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Jakey said:


> We've fallen 1% behind now


I know  Spain seems to have woken up. Have some ground to make up. still 1% behind atm


----------



## Raindance

Would voting from my other email account be cheating...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Raindance said:


> Would voting from my other email account be cheating...?


I won't tell, you have my word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I can't seem to vote for your design. 
I have a button for voting for others.


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> I can't seem to vote for your design.
> I have a button for voting for others.
> View attachment 88915


This means you've already voted


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> This means you've already voted


I voted yesterday. Today I can't seem to vote.


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> I voted yesterday. Today I can't seem to vote.


Um yeah, looks like you just get one


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> Um yeah, looks like you just get one


I've been voting every day 
I want that sunflower reo as down payment.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cruzz_33

@KB_314 voted will be sure to get you some more votes when I get to the office

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Thanks guys I am so thankful for the support and had no idea that people would vote at all, let alone daily! 
I am also struggling to vote today. 

They allow 1 vote per account, per 24 hours. But for some reason, I was not able to vote today. We are going to contact Architizer to find out if perhaps there is an overall limit per person, but we are finding this strange in the office as some of us can still vote, others cannot.

Conspiracy! 
I will revert back if they shed light on this. In the meantime - please spread the word - one week of voting left and we have some stiff competition


----------



## BumbleBee

Ha! I managed to get one more in, you are now tied at 32%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

You all rock. Seriously.

So, since Sunday, some people seem to be able to vote once per 24 hours, and others not. 
We contacted Architizer today to query this. They apologized, and told us that there was a "gremlin" in their system and that they were having some issues. I believe they are going with a one-vote-per-account/email address/Facebook account. This means that for those who are still able to vote multiple times from the same account, those votes are (likely) not being counted  

We're now neck and neck. I wish I could properly explain what heavy underdogs we are in this.
Still another week though so please share with friends/fam with interest in design and who won't consider it spam. I say design, not architecture, because basically its all the same - buildings, furniture, mods... see what I did there 

I can't thank you enough for the support and the votes. P67's for everyone! And a sunflower for Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> You all rock. Seriously.
> 
> So, since Sunday, some people seem to be able to vote once per 24 hours, and others not.
> We contacted Architizer today to query this. They apologized, and told us that there was a "gremlin" in their system and that they were having some issues. I believe they are going with a one-vote-per-account/email address/Facebook account. This means that for those who are still able to vote multiple times from the same account, those votes are (likely) not being counted
> 
> We're now neck and neck. I wish I could properly explain what heavy underdogs we are in this.
> Still another week though so please share with friends/fam with interest in design and who won't consider it spam. I say design, not architecture, because basically its all the same - buildings, furniture, mods... see what I did there
> 
> I can't thank you enough for the support and the votes. P67's for everyone! And a sunflower for Christos


Wife's phone was left unattended so now she is registered and voted.
Looks like she/I got you to 33%

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

36% Nice comeback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

What was the outcome of this @KB_314 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> What was the outcome of this @KB_314 ?


Not sure yet @Christos - I think we will have results on 11 April. They hid the numbers towards the end, but the last I saw we were in second place, 1-2% behind the Spanish house


----------



## KB_314

I really want to thank everyone for taking the time to vote, sometimes multiple times, and for the encouragement & kind words. Wasn't our year unfortunately, with the old Spanish master taking first place in the end, and well deservingly. 
It was competitive though and we were in the lead for parts of the competition which was awesome. Thanks again for the support... Hopefully I'll be able to revive this thread one day soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

KB_314 said:


> I really want to thank everyone for taking the time to vote, sometimes multiple times, and for the encouragement & kind words. Wasn't our year unfortunately, with the old Spanish master taking first place in the end, and well deservingly.
> It was competitive though and we were in the lead for parts of the competition which was awesome. Thanks again for the support... Hopefully I'll be able to revive this thread one day soon


It's not always about winning, being recognized as worthy to compete in something like this is a victory all on its own. So congratulations to you and your team, well done!

Regards.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

@KB_314
Check this out , thought you'd dig it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Thanks for sharing @Cruzz_33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Hello vaping friends!
Seems that we're getting a lot of mileage out of this project - since my last post in April, we have had many publications and received a couple of awards along the way (International Property Award for Best House in SA and finally some recognition from the local SA Institute).
Anyway, the reason for my post is that it's now up for another (Archdaily Best Building of 2018 in the Houses category) which relies on public votes. This particular award doesn't have a panel of jurors at all. Coupled with the fact that there are many buildings nominated, and not that many categories, it's one that generally goes to large international firms with massive social media followings. So my little practice in Cape Town doesn't have much of a chance at all - but still, we try 
So, if you like our building, please cast a vote via the link below. Like the last one, it will ask you to sign up to the site (really cool blog though - best one if you have even a remote interest in contemporary architecture) but you can do this via one click if you have a Facebook account. No postings on FB or anything like that so don't worry.
Thanks for reading and an even bigger thanks if you decide to vote  1 vote per account this time which is better imo

https://boty.archdaily.com/us/2018/...ffices&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nominate


----------



## Stosta

KB_314 said:


> Hello vaping friends!
> Seems that we're getting a lot of mileage out of this project - since my last post in April, we have had many publications and received a couple of awards along the way (International Property Award for Best House in SA and finally some recognition from the local SA Institute).
> Anyway, the reason for my post is that it's now up for another (Archdaily Best Building of 2018 in the Houses category) which relies on public votes. This particular award doesn't have a panel of jurors at all. Coupled with the fact that there are many buildings nominated, and not that many categories, it's one that generally goes to large international firms with massive social media followings. So my little practice in Cape Town doesn't have much of a chance at all - but still, we try
> So, if you like our building, please cast a vote via the link below. Like the last one, it will ask you to sign up to the site (really cool blog though - best one if you have even a remote interest in contemporary architecture) but you can do this via one click if you have a Facebook account. No postings on FB or anything like that so don't worry.
> Thanks for reading and an even bigger thanks if you decide to vote  1 vote per account this time which is better imo
> 
> https://boty.archdaily.com/us/2018/...ffices&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nominate


Love the building @KB_314 !

The only thing I don't like is that the one room has those dangling lights, which I would keep on walking into. I suppose that's why I'm not an architect though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Done! Stunning house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Done! Stunning house.


Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Stosta said:


> Love the building @KB_314 !
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that the one room has those dangling lights, which I would keep on walking into. I suppose that's why I'm not an architect though!


Thanks @Stosta 
And I actually did walk into those lights just after they were installed but they're positioned over the dining table (shoot was unfurnished) so nobody should get close enough while standing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

